# Temperatures



## MattMoo1 (Aug 14, 2005)

What are good temperatures for my computer (such as the Motherboard, CPU, Hard drive)? How hot is too hot for these? And if I add more fans will it noticeably increase performance?

Thanks, 
-Matt


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Might be a good idea to list what CPU, Motherboard, video card, etc., you get the picture. Some boards and CPU's run hotter than others so with this information it should help. If you can tell us what temps you are seeing and what fans you have pointing which direction, that should also be good information for those trying to help.


----------



## MattMoo1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Motherboard - MSI MS-6577 at 29 C
CPU - Intel Pentium 4 2700 MHz at 41 C
Video - NVIDIA GeForce 440 at 50 C
Hard Drive - Maxtor 4R160L0 160 GB at 47 C
(these temperatures are with the case open right now)

I have one fan on the back blowing air into the case.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Bingo, maybe. Take that fan in back and blow the air OUT of the case. Otherwise point it out so it sucks the air out of the case and blows the air through the back of the computer and away from the components. Then, recheck your temps.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

try putting a fan in the front of your case .. its helps the cool down ur case and to create a real smooth air flow ...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I also agree with Toxict on this one. That will help your temps quite a bit.


----------



## MattMoo1 (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks for your help


----------

